# Need help with d/c of chest tube



## staylor64

Is there a code for removal of chest tube


----------



## srinivas r sajja

v58.82?


----------



## hermoines

*D/C? od chest tube*

Isn't that an ICD-9 code?   Ithink we are looking for a CPT code?


----------



## hermoines

*D/C? of chest tube*

Isn't that an ICD-9 code?   Ithink we are looking for a CPT code?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*NO*

No separate code for removing chest tube. It is part of the E/M service for that date.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## staylor64

*chest tube*

thank you I didn't think there was one but just wanted to be sure


----------

